# Greetings from Iowa.



## hoosierclone (Dec 2, 2013)

I am a new FC and have been reading information from this site for the past couple of months. I appreciate all of you sharing your collective knowledge and wisdom. I hope to be raised to MM in the near future and continue on the path of enlightenment from there. 

Thank You


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome Brother -


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 2, 2013)

Iowa:  the home of one of the world's greatest Grand Lodge libraries!

Welcome brother!  You have much fertile ground at your feet.  Walk wisely.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hoosierclone (Dec 3, 2013)

Gotta tell ya brothers. I can't wait for MM degree, I have enjoyed the first two so much. I'm kind of sad I have waited for so long to join, I just turned 40 this year and so far Freemasonry is fitting me like a glove. Where I lived in Indiana before I was very involved on my Volunteer Fire Department and I didn't think I would have the time to do both, however with short form I think I would have, although, I do wish that I was made to memorize things, but I can't wait to review after MM and can do more reading and memorize then. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## ChrisBrownlow (Dec 5, 2013)

I was just passed Tuesday of this week. I hope to be raised next month the Saturday after our regular meeting. I am sure glad I found my craft early in life!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard. I hope you enjoy your journey through Masonry.


----------



## vimal (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 7, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------

